# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  A new amphibian for my cousin!

## Allthingswithscales

Hiya guys! Like myself, my cousin is an enormous fan of terrarium animals and today we went to a local reptile expo to see what they had. Everything there was awesome and they had more than their share of frogs. I almost got a blue poison dart frog which is my favorite frog species but I've decided to wait to do more research. However, my cousin came home with something truly special that she had personally wanted for quite some time. An axolotl! She's still thinking up a name and we likely won't be sure of gender for quite some time but we did some extra research and quickly went out and got the supplies for him/her. This was the second smallest one they had but extremely active and I think likely one of the most impressive I've ever seen. I don't have any real interest in keeping axolotls but I still enjoy them very much and look forward to seeing how her's comes along. I've heard they are fragile and sensitive animals though so care probably isn't going to be a breeze right off the bat. As far as we read apparently a filter in their tank at least at a young age can burn their gills, light can stress them, they are incredibly temperature sensitive, they adapt poorly to changes in water quality and at this age it's easier for them to get caught in something and hurt themselves though I've heard they are virtually indestructible and have incredible healing abilities so that's some hope at least. Any tips from you guys that I could share with her would be a great help. As he/she is small he/she is currently living in a 10 gallon tank with large round rocks covering the bottom and lacking a filter or currently any lights or heaters. The food she's using are thawed bloodworms which the breeder was feeding him/her and although we couldn't find axolotl pellets we were told they can take small cichlid pellets. I have a good feeling the animal is going to thrive though. It's not even mine and I'm in love with this creature! I can't wait to see how he/she grows.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

They look very pretty and healthy! Great new addition,  your cousin made a great choice!

----------


## Rotund Frogo

Looks like you know your stuff pretty well. Mind to give us an update

Also, salamander pellets are available, but I dont seen them very often

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## Nevernoire

Looks pretty good, but I'd recommend newt pellets and also a 20 gallon tank instead of the 10 gallon.

----------

